# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ:

## ΓΟΥΜΑΡΑ ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΑΣΧΩ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΤΗΣ ΡΟΔΟΥ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΔΥΚΤΙΑ.

----------

Και εγώ θέλω αλλά τί πρέπει να κάνω...εξηγήστε μου είμαι νέα στο χώρο.....  ::  [/u]

----------

θέλω να μάθω πληροφορίες για το ασύρματο δίκτυο

----------


## aeonios1

Σε πολύ γενικές γραμμές
1) Προφανώς πρέπει να προμηθευτείτε μια κάρτα (Pci/usb) ή κάποιο ΑP (θέλει και κάρτα δικτύου) για το κομάτι του υλικού....
2) Καταγράψτε τη θέση σας στο http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/rhodes
3) Eπικοινωνήστε με φίλους σας μέσω του forum μας ή με απευθείας επικοινωνία για την οργάνωση τοπικών meetings
4) Διαβάστε τα F.A.Q. από τους φίλους μας στις αντίστοιχες κοινότητες της Αθήνας και των άλλων πόλεων και αν έχετε απορίες είμαι πάντα στη διαθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια!

----------

